
At 8AM Central 3/1/2007 Reddit is still down.  I'm switching to Newsy! - nate
http://reddit.com/
======
nate
What's newsy!?

"news.y"combinator.com

------
joshwa
it's back now. 9:43 EDT

------
danw


~~~
nate
I wish there was some kind of hotline :(

Maybe someone should set up a Freebridge conference room where we can all
figure out how to cope.

